# 11 Speed on a 2013 Spesh Tri-cross?



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a 2013 Tri-cross elite and I was thinking about upgrading to Ultegra 11 speed. I've gotten mixed answers on whether or not this is possible. Some people have said that it simply involves removing a spacer, others suggest changing the free hub, while still others say it can't be done without changing wheel sets. Can you offer a solid answer?


----------

